
Hackers Say They've Broken Face ID a Week After iPhone X Release - nwrk
https://www.wired.com/story/hackers-say-broke-face-id-security/
======
tyingq
Not much detail on how accurate the measurements on the 3d mask have to be.
I'm not shocked that an accurate 3d mask can beat Face ID.

More detail on the cost of deriving the data would be helpful. Can they
extrapolate the measurements solely from pictures?

